# Brass or silver screw on switch.



## scotty123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Simple question i just cant remember.... I have a switch with a brass and a silver screw... which one does the hot wire go to and which one does the neutral go to?


----------



## shtoink (May 7, 2008)

Black (hot) goes to brass

White (neutral) goes to silver.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Normally neutrals do not go to switches. What type of switch are you dealing with?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Jim is correct a neutral would only go to a yoke with a switch on it if there was also a receptacle on the yoke. These are called combination devices.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

shtoink said:


> Black (hot) goes to brass
> 
> White (neutral) goes to silver.


Switch goes BOOM!


----------



## shtoink (May 7, 2008)

HouseHelper said:


> Switch goes BOOM!


Yikes!

Sorry about that. I know his original post says 'switch' (twice) but my brain somehow came up with the answer for 'receptacle'. I should have my morning coffee before attempting to answer questions here.

I'll leave now...


----------



## scotty123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry guys! I meant recepticle!! Unfortunately i had my coffee this morning, so i dont have an excuse. 
Thanks


----------



## shtoink (May 7, 2008)

scotty123 said:


> Sorry guys! I meant recepticle!! Unfortunately i had my coffee this morning, so i dont have an excuse.
> Thanks


:laughing:

Don't mind us, folks. Carry on.


----------

